

Looking for beta testers for social wishlist built with node.js - chovy
http://wishd.me
I'm looking for beta testers to provide feedback on a new project. Wishd.me is a social wishlist application built with node.js and express.js<p>Anybody can create wishlists and add items to it on other people's profile pages.
======
chovy
Please provide feedback in this discussion thread. Thank you.

